# شاريع بالعربي رائعة علي عباس جاسم عراق ميكاترونيكس



## علي عباس جاسم (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو الاستفادة منالتقارير المحملة على اللنك التالي 

http://www.2shared.com/uploadCompleteFlash.jsp?sId=1Wc8ReJ33dMurqup

مع الشكر 

علي عباس جاسم :5::5::5::5::5:


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (3 أبريل 2008)

حزاك الله خيرا... ممكن تبين طريقة عرض هذه المشاريع عن طريق هذا الموقع....اذا سمحت :81:0


----------



## مهدي الساير (5 أبريل 2008)

علي عباس جاسم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجو الاستفادة منالتقارير المحملة على اللنك التالي
> 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم لايوجد تقارير على اللنك المرفق من قبلكم​


----------



## حازم طاهر (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا - على الرابط
جاري التحميل
حازم


----------



## م المصري (25 أبريل 2008)

حازم طاهر قال:


> مشكور جدا - على الرابط
> جاري التحميل
> حازم


 
حازم .... هلا اخبرتنا كيف قمت بالتحميل ؟


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ، لا يوجد تقارير على هذا النك ؟


----------



## عبدالله12 (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.وسيم (16 يوليو 2008)

مممممممممممم


يا حلو 

ما في تقارير ولا شي

صفحه بيضا


----------



## الجارح الاسير (20 يوليو 2008)

الصفحه مش بتفتح ممكن تحملها علي الموقع نفسه لان الصفحه فيها عطل


----------

